# Pastry Flour in NJ/NY area



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

I am looking for pastry flour (unbleached/not whole wheat) in small quantities (25 lbs. or less). I can't find it in any supermarkets and health food stores only carry whole wheat. I also don't want to go the cake flour/ap mixture route.

Although I have found a couple of online sources, paying shipping costs for flour seems a bit much.

I am trying to find it locally - Northern New Jersery, and, if necessary, NYC. I know it's a shot in the dark, but I do see a lot of posts by users in New York.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Go into the bakery at your local Whole Foods. They use it. Purity from Taylor and Sands.


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks, that's exactly the info I was looking for.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Resaurant Depot may carry Pastry flour, you may have to special order.

or a local bakery may be willing to sell you a bag or half.


----------

